# 87 300zx taillights to 85 300zx swap



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

i want to put the 1987 style tail lights onto a 1985 body. Possible?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. anything is possible with time and/or money.


----------

